

Whats the best Linux OS for my Powerbook G4 12" - xlaacid

Whats the best Linux OS for my Powerbook G4 12&quot;?
======
matt_heimer
[http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/linux/how-to-
install-l...](http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/linux/how-to-install-
linux-ppc-powerbook-g4/)

